# 24online client alternative



## 24online (Dec 24, 2006)

Try to use http link...
my gateway is 172.16.0.2..


For login:
*172.16.0.2/24online/webpages/clientlogin.jsp
For account :
*172.16.0.2/24online/webpages/myaccountlogin.jsp

.

anybody know more...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 24, 2006)

????????????


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 24, 2006)

24online client is only for the people who have beamcable connection.
BTW what should we do with that code??


----------



## 24online (Dec 25, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> 24online client is only for the people who have beamcable connection.
> BTW what should we do with that code??



not only beamcable, man....
its worldwide isps uses it... check out...
www.24onlinebilling.com/clientele.htm

& many more....

cable walla,powersurfer etc...

also commands r useful for all ISP... whether sify or airtel.. u must know how to use it...


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 25, 2006)

What about the code you had quoted in the fiirst post??


----------



## 24online (Dec 25, 2006)

ipconfig/all            for ur net configuration


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah Webel ISP here in Kolkata also uses the 24online client... not the best... certainly not...


----------



## 24online (Dec 27, 2006)

do u know more abt it????


----------

